# doggie life jackets



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I plan to camp at KY lake this June and Chico will be going with me. Swimming is on the list of things to do and I want to get Chico a life jacket. 

Do you have/use one? if so, where did you buy it?? is it comfortable for the Chi?? Chico isnt' a small CHI by no means... so I don't have to worry about finding the tiny sizes like XS or XS.... or even the S.....

got any pics??

EDIT*** well, it looks like Photobucket is down for 'maintenance' so maybe the pics won't work if you use them :foxes15:


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

We hang out every weekend at the lake here and I too am concerned about my guys. We always find a nice cove and just play out in the water. Last year they both floated on a raft that I had a tight hold on... but I would like to have the extra security of a life jacket. 

Good question Jan!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I got one from PetsMart and one off of ebay. They seem to be comfortable on them but I dont leave them unattended in them.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I got one from PetsMart and one off of ebay. They seem to be comfortable on them but I dont leave them unattended in them.



I have no intention on leaving him alone...I will probably have scratch marks all over my body where he tries to get up on me in the water.... poor thing has never been in or near the water other than the bathtub....LOL


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

mine LOVED the water. The raft was one of those really thin ones so they were sitting in a little pool of water on the raft. Mine also LOVE bath time.


----------



## Lace914 (Mar 23, 2011)

One of my old friends had a chunky chi who loved to swim in their pool. He loved the little life jacket and it kept him from getting in trouble when other people got in the pool and caused a little ripple. 
It was super cute too!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola has one its an XS we bought it from kijiji


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bought this (and tried it on ) at Petsmart on Saturday. They had a storewide 20% off then so I think I only paid a little over $11. Regular price for a XXS is $14.99, if I remember it right. They have sizes from XXS-XL so I'm sure you'll find one for Chico. Hershey is 3.1lbs. It appears comfy, but wouldn't be able to try it until April 20 when we go to the dog beach. Can't wait!!

Hope you like the pics! 

What is this for, mom? 









How do I look?!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hershey109 said:


> Bought this (and tried it on ) at Petsmart ]


the Outward Hound is the one I am looking at right now... seems under the belly is supported more than the others I see.... didn't know Petsmart had them.... will check it out this weekend.......


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I saw them both at PetCo and PetSmart. Make sure you get the kind with flotation under the chin. Good luck with the swimming. It took two years for my Dobe, Dary to learn to swim...we called him the German U-Boat because he sank every time he hit the water! Once he got the hang of it, he was just fine, but with no body fat to speak of and no loft to his fur, he was at a disadvantage to his fluffy, chubby spaniel sister! I'm looking forward to taking Pablo swimming - I don't know if he's been before or not, but he's shown no fear of the water so far - just won't be warm enough here to swim until Memorial Day!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

omg hershey looks so cute!!!!

Mine both have life jackets as well, which is very helpful for them, especially under the chin, which they worry about without the life jacket


----------

